# Oblique Calligraphy pen flange source?



## Kdoc87 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have searched the forums to no avail and have been wondering if anyone knew of a source of the brass nib holders for oblique calligraphy pens such as the one on this: 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/9f/91/c6/9f91c642e40f0afd0684df0c11a40102.jpg

I hope I posted this in the right category, and any feedback would be great! Thanks.


----------



## zig613 (Sep 20, 2015)

Try the Golden Nib Dip Pens - Pen Kits & Parts

Wade


----------



## edstreet (Sep 20, 2015)

Those are made with bailing pliers.


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 21, 2015)

Kdoc87 said:


> I have searched the forums to no avail and have been wondering if anyone knew of a source of the brass nib holders for oblique calligraphy pens such as the one on this:
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/9f/91/c6/9f91c642e40f0afd0684df0c11a40102.jpg
> 
> I hope I posted this in the right category, and any feedback would be great! Thanks.



I don't think there is anywhere to buy the flanges ready made. They are fairly easy though. This is the video I learned from.

https://youtu.be/bNuvi-fdutE

You can use regular pliers, but it can be tricky to get the shape just right. If you decide to do more, he recently started selling a couple of pairs of pliers that work extemely well. Tey look like like regular bailing pliers and duckbill pliers, but they have been modified slightly for making flanges. I just recieved mine a coupke of weeks ago, and I love them.

Good luck.


----------



## Chasper (Sep 21, 2015)

I buy them from John Neal Bookseller
John Neal, Bookseller: Calligraphy Supplies, Pens, Ink, Calligraphy Books, Bookbinding Supplies, Bookbinding Books


----------



## Kdoc87 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone, thats exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh, nice ... I went and downloaded like, 5 of his videos.


----------



## kestrelmontes (Feb 18, 2017)

*we have brass flanges for oblique pens*

After scouring the internet for months here and there to find a source and to no avail, we had them professionally metalsmithed. Because we had to get soooo many to make the per item price reasonable, we have plenty to share.  

Here's the direct link to our listing on InkMeThis

https://www.inkmethis.com/collectio...cts/oblique-flange-for-calligraphy-pen-makers


----------



## edstreet (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks. Will be ordering soonish I think.


----------



## edstreet (Feb 26, 2017)

Received my order today.


----------

